# Suspicious about phishing



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Some little signal in the back of my mind is vibrating...
I wonder if a few of the newbies are really seeking guidance or measure our responses to their questions.
It might be my old network admin coming out but something seems Phishy to me.
I'm just putting it our there.
On other forums if a newbie wants to learn they don't resent the replies from the senior members.
Not pointing fingers... just sayin'

Phishing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Ripley (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm really NSA.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Planting people in a forum isn't quite the same thing as Phishing, but I understand what you're saying.

People are people. I've seen a lot of folks in forum completely unrelated to anything conspiratorial or government in nature get pissy when they don't get the answer they were specifically looking for. So I would have to disagree with the "on other forums" statement, because it's a simple fact that the internet is full of idiots.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I'd really be HUNGRY, but I just had lunch 

That's true, danny. I've actually seen some of them appear on this board...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You can bet you tail there are a few well meaning folks that hang around here and report every anit government LE thread they see. Remember The DHS and Obama's campaign to report someone. Every gun thread has people watching it pretending to be progun.
Yes they do scan sights like this but it is not Phishing


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I know I start to resent it when I do not get a comment that sets up a good smart-ass reply. I am sure the alphabet soup people are reading much of what we write. I hope they like my jokes. I also hope it confuses them when they cannot tell when I am joking and when I am serious.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Inor said:


> I know I start to resent it when I do not get a comment that sets up a good smart-ass reply. I am sure the alphabet soup people are reading much of what we write. I hope they like my jokes. *I also hope it confuses them when they cannot tell when I am joking and when I am serious.*


Oddapple and Will are our front line of defense against the alphabet soup.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I'd be even more pro-gun if I could just find some .22 ammo locally. I just checked with Walmart and their shipment was gone in 20 minutes...at 5:20 this morning. I hate to work online, but I may have no choice.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ripley said:


> I'm really NSA.


I used to be ATF, but I quit smoking many, many years ago.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

I hear ya, and I admit I am relatively new to the forum. 
I count on you more experienced folks to smell a rat before I do. 
Probably outta take my tin foil hat off wrap some taters up in it and throw em in the fire when I get home.


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

Oh cool your jets. I used to post on here as IngaLisa, and my computer dumped on me, with my passwords, and I had issues getting back on so I became Ice Queen. I hope that relieves your great suspicion.


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

IngaLisa was warning about pandemic way back when we had H7N9...which has been very quiet. I also did a lot of posting about MERS, which is still out there too but you need to go to Hajj to catch that.  I new sooner or later, the big one is coming. I still don't know if Ebola is the big one, but it interesting to watch.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Denton said:


> I used to be ATF, but I quit smoking many, many years ago.


Hey! Don't worry so much. They still left you the booze and guns


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

I used to be known on here as "Booger". I left, because everyone picked (on) me.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm pretty sure you folks they know - I bet it is people ree-ding and ler-ning that capture more of their interest. Those ones that seem to be for the muslims hate pretty much everybody, but those ones we used to watch in black and white tv....I'm thinkin' they're still your buddy.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

IceQueen, 
Considering that the local radio station told us this morning that we had two people living in town who had been on the same flight as Amber Vinson, I'd say things are coming a whole lot closer to home. My mind knows that it's unlikely that those people had any contact, but it makes me waste time ignoring the screaming in my ears.


----------



## casual (Oct 16, 2014)

Darn you caught me, I guess i have to go back to my evil lair.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Don't be so casual about it!


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> IceQueen,
> Considering that the local radio station told us this morning that we had two people living in town who had been on the same flight as Amber Vinson, I'd say things are coming a whole lot closer to home. My mind knows that it's unlikely that those people had any contact, but it makes me waste time ignoring the screaming in my ears.


Oh yeah...definitely concerning. It's even more concerning to me, that she may have been more sick than originally thought. Look at it as a matter of odds. The odds are against you getting it, but, not impossible. Yes, it could set up housekeeping in your town, but probably it won't. I guess you need to do a risk assessment in terms of how interwoven you and your family are into this situation, and act appropriately. Think about what your options are to protect yourself. I admit, I would be more than a bit squeamish going to Walmart, gas stations or using the public potties. I would be somewhat nervous about my kid in school over the coming weeks. YOU are definitely at more risk than I am. Also, I find I disconcerting that Emory hospital is not giving up updates on how well she is doing.....makes me wonder how not well she is doing. If I were in your shoes and an additional case DOES pop up there, I would be in the red zone.

Unfortunately, waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I'll never get close to anyone exposed..really. My sister health care industry travels (flys) a lot does health care days for big companies. While I live in the country I Spend a fair amount of time in Chicago when I do I stay at Hotels near the airport, Often a lot of flight crews staying there. I spent a day couple weeks back with a friend (Soldier) that spent a good amount of time in Africa . Our church sends a lot of people to Africa to help, they do come home after awhile.
At first we think we are far removed from exposure, but when you really think about it not as far as we think. 
While I will lose no sleep over this, it does give me reason to stay informed from sources other than Obama.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Denton said:


> I used to be ATF, but I quit smoking many, many years ago.


I like ATF.The Dexron version for my Ed's red mix


----------



## BearReed (Oct 11, 2014)

Wow, a bit of newbie hatin'. Glad I have more than 10 posts under my belt. LOL Whew!


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Relax. I'm not a newbie hater.
Sometimes a dialogue has a familiar tactic.
If some was to ask what my favorite server OS was and then after a few innocent questions about why then ask why I built my own firewall or scripting , etc. Phishing was the wrong term... But social Intel has been around before google and facebook. 
I sensed, perhaps prematurely, that along with the influx of fresh questions and comments there may have been a troll or too.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> On other forums if a newbie wants to learn they don't resent the replies from the senior members.


Ha Ha Ha..you are joking right....


----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

In general I take the newbies with a grain of salt until they become established.

I may or may not reply to their questions. 

It depends on how tightly my panties are wound up that day.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> Ha Ha Ha..you are joking right....


Nope.
I watched "read" a thread develop on a Gun forum before the mod got involved.
Turned out that the "newbie" actually revealed themselves by posting a reference to a left wing blog that boasted satire about gun owners.
The "newbie" was looking for fresh material for their blog, via comments in their thread.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> Nope.
> I watched "read" a thread develop on a Gun forum before the mod got involved.
> Turned out that the "newbie" actually revealed themselves by posting a reference to a left wing blog that boasted satire about gun owners.
> The "newbie" was looking for fresh material for their blog, via comments in their thread.


I think it would be funny as hell if some stupid lefty site decided to lift some of my one-liners about punching hippies! :lol:


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Inor, punching hippies has become a favorite saying of mine, thanks to you. 
As for ANYONE from any govt agency being on here, I don't talk too crazy do I?


----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

Deebo said:


> I don't talk too crazy do I?


No, and I love the length of your blade. oooooo baby!


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> Planting people in a forum isn't quite the same thing as Phishing, but I understand what you're saying.
> 
> People are people. I've seen a lot of folks in forum completely unrelated to anything conspiratorial or government in nature get pissy when they don't get the answer they were specifically looking for. So I would have to disagree with the "on other forums" statement, because it's a simple fact that the internet is full of idiots.


Um these people dont come from the internet - they come from the real world!! We are surrounded by village idiots of the first water! Its a wonder society hasnt collapsed already!! I agree though. Internet does bring em out. Just look at me!


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I see it as well. One in particular. The overt cover of feminine wiles


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I know the Union in our company has paid people that join forums. They join gun forums as if they are pro gun rights. Over time they use this membership to try and slowly undermine the stand of pro gun rights people. They slip in terms like Most reasonable people can agree..... Followed by no one needs a fully automatic machine gun right. Know of course that has nothing to do with personal gun ownership. They point out the one nut case that did something really stupid. They put these people in all kinds of forums. I was recruit to join Pro gun rights forums by them . I went to some of the training until I was outted by a member that knew I was retired Army.
Teachers Union here does it as well. They have been caught doing it on school time a school computers but DA refuse to take the case. 
These same people are ones that will report members to AFT and the likes from time to time.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

I wouldn't put anything past the government nowadays! I like sitting back and watch the folks that try to change the subject or try to debunk the stuff that might be posted. Or try to bully on the boards get interesting sometimes.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

NSA = Not so admirable
FBI - fricking behind important
ATF = convenience store (that sells alcohol, tobacco and firearms)
SS = secret servants
DSH = what we eat off of (dish)


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Let em watch!.by now they probably know who and what we are anyway.at least my flags dont fly upside down.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

_ _ ._ _._ . 
_ .... . _ _
. _ _ _ _ _ . _ . _ . _
.. _ . _ _ _ . _ .
.. _


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

-00 ---
-0-- --- 00-
0000 0- 000- 0
0- -0 -0--
--0 0-0 0 -0--
0--0 --- 00- 0--0 --- -0


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

_... .._ _
_ _ _ .._.
_._. _ _ _ .._ ._. ... .


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

If you are going to use code use one that can't be broken:

1 1 3 2 1 4 3 4 5 5 2 6 8 4 6, 2 3 2 5 6 2 1 3 5 3 3 2 2 3 5 2 4 4 3 11 4 1 5 3 9


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Shit Paul I don't have a clue? Even a couple beers not helping!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

-.-- --- ..-
--. ..- -.-- ...
.-. --- -.-. -.-


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Maybe one more beer I'll figure it out???


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

These guys are a very suspicious fishing trip.....


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Sockpuppet said:


> These guys are a very suspicious fishing trip.....
> 
> View attachment 7273


Thanks a lot you idiot! I just threw up a little bit in my mouth on that one! :lol:


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Inor said:


> Thanks a lot you idiot! I just threw up a little bit in my mouth on that one! :lol:


Just seems to be a natural follow up to this post, 10 days ago.



Inor said:


> You sick twisted bitch! *Don't EVER DO THAT AGAIN!!!* I am not going to sleep for a month now!


:lol:


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Busted! I have to admit that from the moment I arrived, I've doing things like phishing, but not for any covert government agenda.

My evil agenda involves eliciting 'how to' intel from everyone. As far as your personal info. If I don't ask, then don't tell. And,if I do ask, I will generally offer my info up front. Please don't feel obliged to reciprocate, but if you do, just follow my lead. I don't like providing personal info, so you will find my info is pretty sketchy. 

I also have another confession to make. I'm a lot more sensitive and insecure than I let on. So when I hear that a newbie is resenting comments from senior members, I worry that it might be me you are talking about. 

I definitely have responded with posts that contradict others because my situation doesn't fit into their comment (and ofcourse I am looking for info that is relevant to me. Whodda thunk, eh?) I am pretty certain I've never said 'you are wrong but...' I hope I've never come off that way and apolgize if I have. 

For example, someone says that there is plenty of free land to squat on, and I respond with a comment about me losing my tree stand or blind to someone else because I don't walk more than 100 yards from my truck.....I am not disagreeing with them, I'm just trying to subtly say that I am not physically fit, and I hope like hell that you offer another idea that will work for me. Sometimes, I come up with my own answers, in this case, I was thinking about an ATV. I will get me further into the bush, and will limit the demographic of people that are able to follow me.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I only joined this site for the hippy punching.... Mine are all punched out, anyone have any they want to trade?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Doc Holliday said:


> I only joined this site for the hippy punching.... Mine are all punched out, anyone have any they want to trade?


Sorry, but they are extinct in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I live in southern California so I am surrounded by them!!! Im just tire of punching the same ol same ol so was looking to trade for some I havent punched yet.....


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

We finally got rid of hippys and now we have hipsters.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

tinkerhell said:


> We finally got rid of hippys and now we have hipsters.


New target for acquisition!

Tally-Ho!


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Well I am moving up to Oregon next year and I hear that Portland is the capital of the hipsters in the US.... I think I may have to start rapping my knuckles so I dont hurt them (knuckles, not hipsters!) 

I wanted to move to Idaho but Oregon is the farthest I could get the wife to go (for now... hehe)


----------

